# Your most used iPhone apps?



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

What are the apps (Top three) that you use the most from the App Store? (excluding games)


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

NetNewsWire for RSS feeds
Mail
Facebook


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Urbanspoon
TimmyMe (just got it but as a hockey dad & coach, I know I will use this frequently once hockey starts, in a week!)
SportsTap

I do have to comment on the "no games" restriction, I actually use a couple of games far more than any of the other apps, playing them on my GO train ride for about 1.5-2 hours a day.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

Rounder said:


> What are the apps (Top three) that you use the most from the App Store? (excluding games)


Facebook
Pennies
Budget


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

stanza
vnc
remote


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

Facebook
Budget
Truphone


----------



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

Remote
Jamd
Aurora Feint


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Ace McDuck said:


> Urbanspoon
> TimmyMe (just got it but as a hockey dad & coach, I know I will use this frequently once hockey starts, in a week!)


Damn, hockey starts in a week? Fall is coming...


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

VNC
NES
Remote

Viva la jailbroken!!


----------



## LordofX (Jul 4, 2008)

Simplify Media
Remote
AOL Radio


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

Facebook
shazam
Palringo


----------



## Chantal (Sep 14, 2007)

Twinkle
NetNewsWire
SimplifyMedia

(and if games were included ...)

Brain Challenge
Aurora Feint
Frotz


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Oddly enough, I find that I use the Facebook app on the iphone far more often than I would normally "check in" to Facebook via the web. Perhaps it's because the iPhone Facebook app doesn't ask me to install 50-plus add-ons/games/nonsense every time I check it ...

So far, my most-used "not included as stock" apps on my jailbroken/unlocked iPhone 1st gen are:

AOL Radio
Recorder (voice recorder)
Facebook
Hold Em
Save Benjis
and of course iPint!!

I haven't really used Remote much yet, but I plan to!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Maps
Facebook
Palringo

I agree with you Chas, the iPhone Facebook app is much better than the experience I get on my computer. I used to hate Facebook, now I'm checking it at least once a day.

I'm liking the "Mobile Uploads."


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Guitar Toolkit
Things
Accufuel

I had the facebook app, but Rogers support told me they have found it to be causing issues. I found that odd, but I deleted it anyways for now, until my replacement phone comes on Monday.


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't have any favourite apps owing to the fact that none of them are able to run long enough to evaluate. Between Rogers' instability and Apples huge software headaches, this experience is definitely reminiscent of the first version of OS X. This is really ugly now, but Apple will eventually get it right and sprint ahead of the pack (although you have to give those RIM guys some credit). 
Report: iPhone app crash fix coming next month | Apple - CNET News.com


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

safari, maps, box office


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

Sol Free
Brain Tuner
CannonGame


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

YouNote (Best free application out there)
Remote
VNC
Converter
Sports Tap
Simplify

Wish list:

Sonos 
SlingPlayer

And my life would be complete lol


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Finally installed Simplify Media...and it's frickin' awesome.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

twinkle (a twitter app, love the 'nearby' feature)
pennies (although it's scary actually keeping track of what i spend)
remote

And as for apps that come on the phone

safari
mail
maps


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

Twitterific
Facebook
ScoreMobile
Wordpress
Shazam
BoxOffice


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

From the App Store:

Twitterific
Wordpress
Facebook or NetNewsWire

In terms of overall usage?

SMS
iPod
Phone


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

mail
Safari
Bossprefs

Which you had asked for top 10


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Twitterific
iWik
Facebook

I find the Facebook app to be a little annoying, since it doesn't want to connect half the time and quits out as well. But I do use it as a communication tool, so it works.

I have found a lot of neat apps (I find Koi Pond oddly soothing) like Geopher Lite for geocaching and Shazam is just plain fun. And I think I'll be using iProcrastinate a lot when school starts!


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

*most used and most buggy*



Rounder said:


> What are the apps (Top three) that you use the most from the App Store? (excluding games)


most used NYTimes, and most buggy hands down the NYTimes App.


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool thread, hopefully keeps going. Was able to get my hands on Shazam because of this, thanks!

Facebook
ScoreMobile
Last.fm
RDP


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

These are my apps:
Dictionary
Free Spanish Audio
Free Spanish Essentials
Free We-Fi Finder
Hear Planet Lite
Iamhere
iHandylevelfree
mylanguage translator
Pano
Shazam
White Noise Lite
Yelp

So far, I have used Iamhere and Shazam the most.
I'm looking for a good music lyrics app, if anyone knows of one.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Facebook
WunderRadio
SimplifyMedia


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Voice Memos
Skype
WSJ
Bloomberg
Huff Post
LinkedIn
wolf3d
Sports Tap - during hockey season
WeatherEye
Remote


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned Beejive. This has totally changed how I use my iPhone!

as for games I have to mention my new fav DoodleJump


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

Wunderadio
Weather apps (I have 3)
Mail/Calendar


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

Worms
Facebook
i.TV


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Netnewswire
Remote
Road Trip
Simplify
Last.fm


----------

